# Acer Extensa 4420-5963 turn on for 5 or 10 seconds



## Papirin41 (May 27, 2012)

Hi,I have a problem with an Acer Extensa 4420-5963,when you press the on button sometimes turn on and sometimes it won't,I have tried a lot of things
to discard that the problem is the motherboard,take out the battery,press the power button for a minute to discharge the electrostatic electricity,
put new coat of heat sink compound in the processor,does somebody knows
anything else to try? I will apreciate that :flowers:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

When the laptop does power on does it work normally? What happens when it does not start? Fans run? LED's light up? Try removing the battery and running on just power adapter connected.


----------



## Papirin41 (May 27, 2012)

Hi, makinu1der2,when the laptop turns on the cooler fan runs for about 5 0r 10 seconds,after that it turns off,the power led stays on for a few seconds and then everything turns off,somebody told me that could be the motherboard,others told me to test the fan with a 9 volts battery, to put a pin in the negative and the other in the positive and if it stop, well...there is the problem,but I have been checking videos and 
they just tell you to take the battery out,press the power button for a minutte or so,then wait another minute and power on with just the power adapter connected,
and the machine won't turn on sometimes.In the Spanish section somebody said that he change the RTC or CMOS battery and that solve the problem..I don't know what that battery has to do with the power?? I undestand that, that battery is to mantain the time,configuration etc..so is not an easy problem,I switch memories too.thanks for being
so kind to help me on this.have a good day.

Oh, makinu1der2, I forgot to tell you, since the laptop power on just for 5 or 10 seconds,you don't know if it anything is working..this is in respond for your question..When the laptop does power on does it work normally?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take a look at the troubleshooting steps below and try as many steps as possible.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Closely inspect the motherboard for any damaged fuses,capacitors, etc


----------



## Papirin41 (May 27, 2012)

Good day makinu1der2,thanks againg for your help,but the maing thing here to remember is: that the machine is in a mode,like when is not powering on,and the article here is talking about,just as if the laptop where turning on...example:


> • Restart your laptop with the HDD still removed. Enter the bios set up menu using your laptops recommended keystrokes to enter the bios screen. In the bios set up screen, set the first boot device as your CD/DVD drive, save and exit your bios. Your laptop will reboot to the screen that says “Operating System Not Found”. Open your CD/DVD drive and insert your Windows disk or Recovery disk. Shut down your laptop and replace the HDD.
> 
> • Restart your laptop. What will happen next is the laptop will boot from the Windows CD, and give you a series of options including; repair Windows, clean install of Windows, etc. The first option should be to try a repair. You could also try Hard Disk diagnostic/repair tools run from a CD/DVD as well (advice can be given on this). If you have only Recovery disks, then the option will be a recovery. If you are able to carry out a successful repair, recovery, or a Fresh Windows install, then it was only a software problem and your problem is solved.
> 
> ...


I'm just helping a friend..because probably
is not the motherboard..but some persons doesn't realize that you have a lot of 
steps to do,and probably think that you don't know what you're doing,so I will tell him to check the comments here that said:

* "As you will have realized by now, this is not a fault with one common solution. That is the reason we have had to walk through your steps and process of elimination to identify faulty hardware before we can say it is most likely a motherboard fault."*


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> • However, if having the HDD removed and the fault is still present (Black screen or restarting loop), then you will need to move on to Step Four.


You should skip that set of instructions if you still have the black screen.


----------



## Papirin41 (May 27, 2012)

Hi makinu1der2,believe it or not,the laptop finally turn on, probably because I left it disconnected from the power,without the battery and the HDD removed,and also because I discharge the electrostatic charge for one minute before I turn on again,
and then I start doing maintenenance,like,to make disk checkup,defragment,but I left it doing the defrag and when I get bag,the place where the processor is was real hot,even when I had left the cover open,so I decide to put a coat of the heat sink compound
over the video chip I also use the msconfig,because the computer was taking to much to boot,and then finally,the machine start doing the same thing again,turn on for 5 or 10 seconds..I left it again tonight with everything diconnected to see if I'm lucky again an the machine turn on,but them,since the machine was working fine for about 5 0r 6 hours,we can discard here the fan,that somebody told me that the fan could be the reason..I agree with you that, could be a faulty RAM or the hard disk,but what about the hot processor and the video chip? thank you very much I was real happy,and was waiting to communicate the good news "that we made it" but I feel so sad again.
I will tried tomorow again..and I will try to get a new memory stick and a test of the HDD with another one,and I will let you know how everything's going.


----------



## Papirin41 (May 27, 2012)

I found this information about this problem... think the problem is with the ATI Video drivers. I had the same problem and I went to the ATI site and updated my drivers and the problem has not occurred since. Mine was ATI radeon x1250. Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit. The graphics card is integrated on the mother board.


----------



## maddyk (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi , I've fixed many of these old Acer laptops with this same problem ,9 times out of 10 ,it is the CMOS battery inside the laptop,it's a simple fix cost about 6.00 for the battery and while you have the computer apart you can give it a much needed cleaning out, (fan and heatsink) and don't forget before you take one apart to get some heatsink compound. Like I said I've fixed at least ten of these old computers with this problem all of them by just replacing this inner.' CMOS battery. It's worth a try before trashing the laptop.


----------

